# Youtube



## kroll524 (Jan 12, 2020)

This is my favorite,its not a how to but its how it was done back in day.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

I think I've seen a video of the same man making a sleigh for hauling logs including the blacksmithing the skates for the sleigh. What I love is matter of fact way he goes about doing it.


----------



## kroll524 (Jan 12, 2020)

I'll have to check that out,I love his mill being power by water.Just a one man shop nothing fancy,the knowledge that man has.


----------

